# IBS and Anabolic Steroids



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

I have heard that certain steroids have been known to help with IBS, such as Deca-Durobolin. Has anyone heard of this or have heard the contrary?Interesting Idea however.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I hadn't heard about steroids being used for IBS until 2 days ago. A friend told me that she has a friend who hasn't been diagnosed yet, but has IBS symptoms & her doctor put her on steroids. She was concerned about the typical symptoms of it (weight gain, losing hair) but she hasn't had any. I don't know if the steroid she is on is Deca-Durobolin or not.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually steroids are reserved for IBD not IBS (Inflamatory Bowel Disease vs Irritable Bowel Syndrome). And it is usually prednisone...not sure if that is "anabolic" or not (you are talking the kind athletes use to make muscles bigger??)Steroids are powerful drugs with some potentially serious side effects and most of the time with IBS there is not something they would be helping with.So I am confused as to why they would be offering this (althought prednisone for IBD I know about) unless they think there is some overt inflamatory process going on or autoimmune thing (neither of which is IBS).K.


----------

